# Guppies?



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Debating either a tetra tank for my 15g or guppies and tetras with catfish. What would you do and some advice on how many fish etc. thanks x


----------



## afishcalledlinda (Mar 29, 2012)

guppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol well we can tell what get's your vote  x


----------



## wishfull (Feb 2, 2012)

I have guppies too their like Betta (males are anyway) if your getting seriously only get one gender unless you want hundreds later (rats of the seas the are argh! ;B)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

if you are planning on guppies, then you might have multiple problems with diseases due to lowered immune systems as a result of heavily inbreeding, along with poorly breeding using deformed fish. I would more so advise a stocking along the lines of 

8 neon tetras or boraras brigittae, or boraras maculatus, or scissor tail rabsoras, or ember tetras

8 corydoras hastatus or habrosus or pygmaeus (Sand Needed)

1 Scarlet Badis or Sparkling Gourami, or Betta splendens,


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I vote Pygmy cories if you get sand.  my little guy is pretty funky. He's all alone but he zips around the tank and swims around the middle, and seems to enjoy where the filter pushes him down. Of course you need a large groups they only had the one when I was there, but I'm getting more this weekend 
Pygmies tolerate a mid range pH and hardness, but some fish are more sensitive. Many amazon fish need soft water to thrive. 
Is this your 15 gallon that already has 7 neons?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

That's the one Olympia. I'm actually thinking of not getting guppies now because I'm guessing fancy guppies will get nipped too. I don't have sand nor am I allowed it  hubby likes the gravel in there. Its rounded and not sharp. I like loackes but don't they make fish food out of small tetras? I would get a plec but I don't have a tank big enough. This is confusing. 

Thanks mo but I've just took one betta out of there due to meany tetras! My lfs has a limited species choice. I like balloon mollies. Do they stay smallish or do they grow big like regular mollies? 

Oh this is all so confusing! My brains going all mushy!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't use balloon mollies.. Do you have balloon platies availible? 
Loaches need sand, they burrow under it. You have room for a single bristle nose pleco, however


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

We like red platy how many of them can live together do they need to be in a certain sized school?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

In My Opinion Bristlenose Plecos (Ancistrus temminckii) aren't suitable for any tank under 20 gallons long term for a few reasons. They get to be 6 inches long which is very large, they have a very high bio load when fully grown and would have a major impact on smaller fish due to ammonia, males might harras other fish during breeding season that enter his territory, and fully grown adults are known to eat smaller tank mates such as the ones the sizes of neons

Yes. Platies should ideally be in groups of 3 due to sociability issues. Also.when purchasing them you should ideally aim for all males as when purchasing both genders you will most likely end up with multiple baby fish


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a slight problem there mo, my lfs doesn't specify male or female. I'd prefer an all male group however, my inlays have 2 of the red wag platies. No breeding has happened, they also have 4 mollies and 4 balloon mollies and theyve had no fry. I'm thinking the lfs only sell one sex full stop. Although despite me telling them mollies are brackish they won't put salt on so I guess they might not be breeding because of not having ideal conditions?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Mollies will still breed in freshwater, had it happen to me while I was younger.


----------

